# Where do you want to live?



## Stevey Queen (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm pretty sure we all have dreams and desires to move away from our homeland. Lately I been thinking of just moving away from my home Florida. It's not bad here but my particular area is so boring and ugly. My friends aren't that great either, as rude as that is to say, it's kinda true. I lost my best friend, I can't find a man interested in me that doesn't threaten to peer through my window, and idk I just been irrationally thinking of just getting away.

If I could afford to move, it would probably be to Boulder, Colorado. I have a friend up there in Longmont, which is the next town over, and she says it's a really nice place with apparently unique people. From what I can see from their website it really is beautiful and artsy and it's naturey too, which is what I really want. I can't afford it though and I have no idea how to get a job out of state.

But enough about me. Where would you like to move to one day?


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 29, 2013)

Los Angeles. It's pretty easy to get a job in where I want to work over there.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 29, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> Los Angeles. It's pretty easy to get a job in where I want to work over there.



Lol same! Just about to post when I saw yours  I want to study acting and theater so the best place to find jobs is there.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2013)

I currently live in Texas.  There's no space stations in Texas, only in Florida and California.  I want to move to Cape Canaveral in Florida, or a town that's close to it.  I know for sure I want to get a degree in Rocket Engineering, and join Nasa, even though they don't really do missions anymore.  I want to invent a new type of rocket that far exceeds anything currently known though.  I have a very creative mind (my ancestor is Benjamin Franklin), and I'm good at math and science (I like them too).  Also, my mom's brother, sister, and their families only live a couple hours drive away in St. Petersburg (Tampa Bay).  I'm not sure this is where I'll be moving for sure though, it all depends on the job I get.


----------



## Solid (Sep 29, 2013)

Hmm, I really want to move to Japan.

After playing games like Yakuza 3, you start to get the drift of how cool the currency system works over there and how easy it is to get a good job. Sure, it does require a bit of work, due to the fact you have to learn Japanese if your main language is English.

The houses are HUGE. You take off your shoes and leave your socks, the way the Japanese live is a little fascinating in some ways. (No racial slur intended). I mean, Yen sounds like an awesome currency to have running.

Also, Japan is very vast. Believe it or not I heard it was bigger than it looks, much bigger. Much more fun, and you meet nice people (Yeah, I saw those movies), and you might even have a positive outcome of life as well. New job, good house, etc.

I feel Japan would give my life that shot of power everyone needs to be successful.


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 29, 2013)

umm i dunno
japan because you know kawaii desu stuff over there


----------



## Chromie (Sep 29, 2013)

Well I live in NY so moving to Manhattan isn't too big of a stretch but of course Japan cause **** yea Japan!


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 29, 2013)

Canada or Florida or one of the good parts of California.


----------



## May (Sep 29, 2013)

I want to stay in a city, a place where I can be unknown and never be expected to talk to people.
In the future I will go wherever my girlfriend wants to go... as I personally have no reason to be rooted to any specific location...


----------



## Skelter (Sep 29, 2013)

May said:


> *I want to stay in a city, a place where I can be unknown and never be expected to talk to people.*
> In the future I will go wherever my girlfriend wants to go... as I personally have no reason to be rooted to any specific location...



Can't you do that now?


----------



## May (Sep 29, 2013)

Skelter said:


> Can't you do that now?



I can and do... I meant that I want to keep it that way.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 29, 2013)

alaska
maybe

but seattle is pretty cool. though if a tsunami ever hit the west coast i would be dead. or if a major earthquake happened
idk i kinda wanna move somewhere safe but nowhere is safe tbh


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 29, 2013)

tsundere said:


> alaska
> maybe
> 
> but seattle is pretty cool. though if a tsunami ever hit the west coast i would be dead. or if a major earthquake happened
> idk i kinda wanna move somewhere safe but nowhere is safe tbh



I live in Seattle, and let me tell you, it's reallllyyyy depressingly rainy most of the time. Though the summer's are awesome lol. Just know that the weather is really weird and constantly changes, oh, and traffic's tough as well. 

Regarding a Tsunami, that's entirely impossible as the entire Puget Sound on which Seattle lies is protected with all the inlets, bays, and islands. If you lived in Ocean Shores, though, near the coast on the western peninsula, a Tsunami could strike. We are due for an earthquake though xD


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2013)

Anywhere except *(a)* where I do live and *(b) *anywhere I have lived with the single exception of Glasgow. 

I currently live in a once flourishing tourism town on Scotland's west coast, but the local economy crumbled during the recession and took anything remotely modern with it. Going into the towns shops, you wouldn't even know something like a video game existed because they stopped selling them here years ago. It's now just a retirement town or as us locals refer to it: a place where people come to die. I want to move away and never come back. But I know there's a chance I'll come back at least once (summer between 3rd and 4th year of uni if I can't find a job) before leaving permanently. Even my family intend to move out within the decade.

I don't like staying in one place too long, and I've chosen a path (film/video production) that will hopefully give me the chance to see a lot of the world... it's already taken me all over Scotland and even to Germany. However, I don't know where I'd want to live. All I'm certain of right now is that if I'm still living in the UK five years from now I definitely won't be staying in Scotland. I'd have left already if I wasn't entitled to free tuition here.


----------



## unravel (Sep 29, 2013)

I dad told me to live in America


----------



## dollydaydream (Sep 29, 2013)

I would love to live in Norway or somewhere in a quiet place maybe with a few of my friends. I really don't like living in a city, too noisy. I want to live somewhere where I can grow old surrounded by a small group of friends where there's lot's of wildlife and space to play


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 29, 2013)

Solid said:


> Hmm, I really want to move to Japan.
> 
> After playing games like Yakuza 3, you start to get the drift of how cool the currency system works over there and how easy it is to get a good job. Sure, it does require a bit of work, due to the fact you have to learn Japanese if your main language is English.
> 
> ...



I know people say this a lot, but if you ever do move to Japan one day, good luck! ;; I always wanted to move there one day when I was younger but I realised it would be so difficult for me. It's a very, very different country culturally and some people say it's always a lot different to how many expect it. I'm not trying to put you off, because yes, you're right about everything else, but I just am saying in case. I would love to go out there for a while and experience all the different festivals and lifestyles, but I doubt I could ever get used to it. nwn

As for me, I'm not sure where I'd like to live. ;w; Preferably still in England so I'm still near my family, but probably not here in London. ;; I don't really like where I specifically live. It's just... A not very nice place in general really. ;_; Sobs.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2013)

I wouldn't mind moving to the mountainous areas near Colorado or Montana....maybe Washington idk. I always liked nature(at least more so since my trips) and I like the isolation of being surrounded by beautiful mountainous rivers and forests and such. The place I live in now isn't too bad, though, it's not the greatest either. I suppose I wouldn't mind living in certain parts of Cali either but I'm not sure...


----------



## Byngo (Sep 29, 2013)

Somewhere in Chicago. I don't live very far away so family is close, and I just love visiting the city!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 29, 2013)

I moved to South America when I was very little so it's basically become my homeland by now, but I always dream of returning to France. Italy is another beautiful option. Switzerland is probably one of my favorite places even though I have never been there myself. And Japan, because it really is beautiful (yes, I like Anime, but it has little to nothing to do with me choosing it as a potential place to live).

It would just be easier if I could split and live in them all at the same time v.v


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 29, 2013)

I was visiting central Europe for two weeks over the sunmer and it was the best time of my life. Everything was so beautiful and I never wanted to come home to the US. 
I know I don't have enough money to move across the world so I think if I could move somewhere else in this country, I would just stay where I am. Visiting other states is fun, but I always find myself wanting to go home. 
Once a Texas girl, always a Texas girl


----------



## Solid (Sep 29, 2013)

Hmm. Central Europe. That sounds quite enjoyable and comforting, the way you mention it so positively.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 29, 2013)

I'd love to live in Colorado. Colorado or maybe North Carolina.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 29, 2013)

I'd at least like to live where all the action is. So maybe LA or NYC since I live in NY already..


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 29, 2013)

Probably the UK, the East Coast of Australia or Canada. The UK because I like the scenery there, Australia because It'd probably be easy to get used to and Canada because of being one of the best countries in the world. x3


----------



## Ricardo (Sep 30, 2013)

1. I like to live somewhere in England because I'm a huge soccer (football) fan and I would love to go to a Everton, Chelsea,        Manchester United, or Arsenal game.  
or  2. Japan for the Pokemon Centers
or  3. New York because it's New York


----------



## oath2order (Sep 30, 2013)

Washington state. I feel like I'd like it there.


----------



## Touko (Sep 30, 2013)

The anime world

Japan.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 30, 2013)

Japan. Oh wait. I live here.  Seriously though, I will probably only be here for another 2 years. It's really going to break my heart to leave. I've never found anywhere else that felt so much like home for me. But a combination of the expense of living in the Tokyo area, my personal life goals, and the rough immigration laws for Japan means I'll never be here permanently.

After this... I don't know. I'll probably move back to the US. I'm leaning towards a state that has no income tax, like Washington state or Texas.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2013)

DJStarstryker said:


> Japan. Oh wait. I live here.  Seriously though, I will probably only be here for another 2 years. It's really going to break my heart to leave. I've never found anywhere else that felt so much like home for me. But a combination of the expense of living in the Tokyo area, my personal life goals, and the rough immigration laws for Japan means I'll never be here permanently.
> 
> After this... I don't know. I'll probably move back to the US. I'm leaning towards a state that has no income tax, like Washington state or Texas.




I suggest Texas (where I am).  It has a very diverse climate.  Mountains in the west, plains in the central, swamps in the east, and beaches in the south.  It's also the only state that used to be its own country (1836-1846), so it's the only state to this day that has the right to secede should enough bad happen in the US.  You're right that it has no income tax.  The only thing you have to be worried about are Tornadoes since it's in Tornado Valley (Texas to straight above states), but I've never actually been in one.  Just don't go to the Panhandle if you don't want to be in a Tornado.  Also, don't go to close to the gulf coast since I've heard there's hurricanes there sometimes.  It has great food options, including really good Mexican, Texan, Japanese (Sushi), and Italian food places, slightly different laws from other states, and it's flag is the same as the US', but with only one star.  I'm passionate about it's sport teams too.
On the other hand, Washington state is pretty good.  I've never been there, but I find it very interesting.  I know it has a lot of wildlife, no income tax, and a good location to where (I think) it doesn't get hit by any natural disasters.  It's very rainy there from what I've heard though, particularly in Seattle.
If you do happen to move back to the US, pick the state you like more.  This is just me rambling on about my opinion on each one (and partially fact).

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Ugh, double post glitch.  I can't see my post)


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 30, 2013)

Actually I think I'm gonna move to Longmont, Colorado instead. I guess it's kinda expensive in Boulder.


----------



## Mao (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't necessarily want to live there, but I'd like to visit Japan one day c;


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 30, 2013)

In my opinion every location has its pros and cons, nowhere is perfect. Too many people have a "grass is always greener" viewpoint of the world.

Though, I would like to escape the UK. For all its good points, there are many that don't appeal to me and in general I dislike the people that live here. I'd probably like to move to San Francisco, Chicago or somewhere in Canada.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2013)

Jas0n said:


> In my opinion every location has its pros and cons, nowhere is perfect. Too many people have a "grass is always greener" viewpoint of the world.
> 
> Though, I would like to escape the UK. For all its good points, there are many that don't appeal to me and in general I dislike the people that live here. I'd probably like to move to San Francisco, Chicago or somewhere in Canada.




This is true.  There's a place in the world that suits each person, and one that doesn't.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 30, 2013)

I agree not every place is perfect, but I would love to move to Florida for a summer. Mainly- I want to get a job at Disney. I'd also like to live in Texas , the only con I can think of that's different from where I am is that grass doesn't grow there


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 30, 2013)

Anywhere but Japan.


----------



## HULK G (Sep 30, 2013)

here in Washington.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 1, 2013)

Personally I want to stay in England, most likely I will stay near to my 'hometown'... I'd like to one day move up north to the Peak District when I retire as life seems so peaceful there.

Though my boyfriend wants to move to LA if his YouTube channel becomes more successful, but I don't think I would enjoy it there since I am a country mouse and have never even lived in a 'built up' area, so my only reason to live there would be my boyfriend :/


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 1, 2013)

Somewhere similar to my hometown with people who solve problems with their brains, rather than brawn.
Maybe the next galaxy over or something.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 2, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I'd also like to live in Texas , the only con I can think of that's different from where I am is that grass doesn't grow there



Grass doesn't grow here??? ........
I look around and ALL I SEE IS GRASS. I'm so confused >.<


----------



## Yokie (Oct 2, 2013)

Anywhere in the US but Texas.


----------



## Blueberrie (Oct 3, 2013)

I wouldn't mind living in Japan, only learning the language would be difficult.


----------



## LonghornGirl (Oct 4, 2013)

Yokie said:


> Anywhere in the US but Texas.



Haha, ouch! But totally understandable 

I would love to live in Boston, MA! Maybe in 2-5 years


----------



## Seravee (Oct 5, 2013)

I wanted to move to Japan for a while until a friend told us how ridiculous standards are for appearance and I don't think I could live comfortably with that SO now my husband and I are aiming at moving to Canada eventually if all goes well.  We have a close friend who lives there and another who might move there too so that would be lovely.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

Yokie said:


> Anywhere in the US but Texas.



This is where do you want to live, not where do you not want to live.  That's kind of offensive.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 5, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> This is where do you want to live, not where do you not want to live.  That's kind of offensive.



How is them stating they wouldn't want to live in Texas offensive?... I certainly would never want to.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

Because certain people live in Texas (like me), and because of the reason stated above.  Anyway, that's off-topic and if you want to talk about it PM me.

I'm interested in living in Canada.  I went there a couple months ago for vacation and it seemed nice.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 5, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Because certain people live in Texas (like me)



Texas isn't everyone's cup of tea. If someone simply states they don't want to live there and you think that's offensive, well then... Yeah. I get this attitude a lot from Texans I meet. No, I don't wish to PM you about this so this will be the end of the discussion for me.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Texas isn't everyone's cup of tea. If someone simply states they don't want to live there and you think that's offensive, well then... Yeah. I get this attitude a lot from Texans I meet. No, I don't wish to PM you about this so this will be the end of the discussion for me.



Good, please discontinue it.  I don't want to get into a debate and have the thread locked like what happened last time to the soda thread.  It's totally unnecessary and it's my opinion in the first place.  I'd rather sound like I have a bad attitude than question people's opinions for no reason at all.

EDIT: Wow, what the potato.  I just contradicted myself in that last sentence.  Just ignore this post, I feel dumb now.


----------



## Caius (Oct 5, 2013)

I'd kill to live in Seattle Wa.

I got to visit earlier this year, and oh man it's just such a different style of life. I got some amazing pictures too.







Just aaaah I love the museums, grunge, culture, sociality, and just how happy everyone is.


----------



## Puuhi (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm perfectly happy with where I live, I wouldn't want to live anywhere else permanently. I'm too attached to the Netherlands and it's such a convenient country because everything is so close together. ^_^ I also like the living standards here and our easy-going and tolerant culture.

I would love to live in lots of other countries for shorter periods of time though, I already spent 5 months in the UK once (loved it, would rather have spent even more time there) and 5 months in China (never again! It was amazing but also very difficult). I'd love to get a teaching job in some kind of tropical place one time, but only for a year or so.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> I'd kill to live in Seattle Wa.
> 
> I got to visit earlier this year, and oh man it's just such a different style of life. I got some amazing pictures too.
> 
> ...




Those are cool looking planes.  I've always been interested in living in Seattle too.


----------



## MayorZelda (Oct 5, 2013)

Canada! I live in America and it feels like it's gradually getting worse and worse here. Canada seems pretty cool, gay marriage, universal healthcare, no wars. A lot better than here...


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

MayorZelda said:


> Canada! I live in America and it feels like it's gradually getting worse and worse here. Canada seems pretty cool, gay marriage, universal healthcare, no wars. A lot better than here...



Yes, Canada and Seattle are the two top places I want to live in right now.


----------



## Envy (Oct 7, 2013)

I want to live in the Northeast. The climate is much cooler (so much to the point that I might actually look forward to a Spring for once. Whereas I dread Spring where I live, because it's just heat and tornadoes.), and it's not as religious or conservative. The career I'm going for also is given more respect and pay.

The only redeeming aspect of where I live is the low price-of-living. But that's it, it really doesn't matter anymore the second a tornado destroys your house. =/


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 7, 2013)

Envy said:


> I want to live in the Northeast. The climate is much cooler (so much to the point that I might actually look forward to a Spring for once. Whereas I dread Spring where I live, because it's just heat and tornadoes.), and it's not as religious or conservative. The career I'm going for also is given more respect and pay.
> 
> The only redeeming aspect of where I live is the low price-of-living. But that's it, it really doesn't matter anymore the second a tornado destroys your house. =/



Where do you live? It doesn't sound fun lol


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 7, 2013)

I want to live in Florida because of Disney World.

Shoutout xo: Hi Justin, Jen & Dirty Socks. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorZelda said:


> Canada! I live in America and it feels like it's gradually getting worse and worse here. Canada seems pretty cool, gay marriage, universal healthcare, no wars. A lot better than here...



Canada says hi. <3 
& you're welcome whenever.


----------



## Chromie (Oct 7, 2013)

MayorZelda said:


> Canada! I live in America and it feels like it's gradually getting worse and worse here. Canada seems pretty cool, gay marriage, universal healthcare, no wars. A lot better than here...



You forgot the meth!


----------



## Amphibian (Oct 8, 2013)

Any of the Nordic countries would've been my number one choice in the past, but they're getting a little too racist for my liking... I guess that goes for whole Europe though.

Canada seems nice.


----------



## Lauren (Oct 8, 2013)

Being British, it's a terrible place. I would love to live in Canada!


----------



## Horus (Oct 8, 2013)

Sense I'm already in Missouri, I want to live in Kansas City. Google Fiber is great.


If I decide to grow up, moving to Seattle, I love rain and I heard it has it. No desire to live outside of the US though.


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 8, 2013)

Canada! It's such a beautiful country.


----------



## Lauren (Oct 8, 2013)

Jarrad said:


> Canada! It's such a beautiful country.



Dude I know. Hence why I want to move there! ARGH, TAKE ME NOW!


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 8, 2013)

I've always wanted to live in an advanced country like Japan, Singapore or America...

...but only for a while, maybe for college? I love Indonesia, it's just.... sometimes people here aren't that open minded and our technology are falling behind. @_@


----------



## kyasarin (Oct 8, 2013)

Japan. Huhuhu I miss it everyday.


----------



## waddict (Oct 8, 2013)

Japan. 
Of course, no chance I'm moving there while I'm not in High School.
Sadly, High School is the year I'm supposed to gain alien-like powers and earn chibi eyes.


----------



## fl0ra (Oct 8, 2013)

LA! I love it here in los angeles. I couldn't imagine living anywhere else. I been a city girl all my life! But i'd love to travel and see other places!


----------



## aimeusdietger (Oct 11, 2013)

I want to live in an Island, places like Bahamas, Seychelles, Mauritius, etc. but the problem is, this places require huge funds of money to sustain yourself, and am currently in college, can't afford that at the moment but hope one day I will.


----------



## Robert Plant (Oct 11, 2013)

(It would be cool to live in one of that weird and unknown Russian towns, and make world-domination plans)

Japan.


----------



## Gizmodo (Oct 11, 2013)

Somewhere else in the UK 
i used to want to move to the US but i couldnt cope without free healthcare as there is in the UK haha


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 12, 2013)

Right here in Tokyo! Too bad I leave in about a week  leaving my heat in Tokyo <3


----------



## matoki (Oct 12, 2013)

Los Angeles. I lived there before and I want to be back! But if money wasn't an issue I'd want to live in Seoul or Tokyo.


----------



## Moonsownsister (Oct 13, 2013)

Solid said:


> Hmm, I really want to move to Japan.
> 
> After playing games like Yakuza 3....
> 
> ...



Japan is a fascinating place, and if you want to go, you should! It's a beautiful country, with a lot to offer. But just like the US, England, and other countries, movies, TV, and comic books give a quite skewed impression of what the place is really like.

By all means go, but do yourself a favor and do some research based on irl before going, so you can appreciate the country for what it is, rather than being disappointed that it's not like what you saw on a screen.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 13, 2013)

America because of all the theme parks and Lucky Charms cereal nom nom.

Or


Japan because seriously though, it's Japan, Tokyo, then I can pretend I'm I'm Fast And Furious 3.


----------



## StarMayor (Oct 13, 2013)

I would like to remain in the UK, I find the idea of being somewhere entirely different where I don't know all the rules and customs quite daunting. 

I like the idea of living somewhere quiet and peaceful though.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 13, 2013)

I'd like to move to France, or LA.


----------



## Monobear (Oct 13, 2013)

Maybe Canada, or some part of the United Kingdom, but I don't know how well I'd be accepted in either of those areas. I consider myself friendly and outgoing ( as in, talking to random strangers and befriending them is normal to me), but here in America - well, New England at least - mostly everyone is unfriendly and cold. I need a friendly place to live in. Any suggestions? Preferably English speaking and...safe.


----------



## Laurina (Oct 13, 2013)

Would love to live in Cambodia for about a year to help out family/those in need. I've been there twice when I was younger and I didn't appreciate the trip. Looking back at old pictures I regret not enjoying myself and not noticing all the beautiful scenery that surrounded me everyday/


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 21, 2013)

Japan


----------



## stef (Oct 21, 2013)

My dream is to move in the united states (i live in france)
I 2015 my dream will come true for 4 years (study)
All I wants it's to leave France.


----------



## Ichigo Senpai (Oct 21, 2013)

I, no joke, want to live anywhere in Japan, but mostly in either Hokkaido, Sapporo, or Tokyo. I'm really considering on becoming an exchange student for a year when i get to high school, and even exchanging in college.


----------



## seouless (Oct 29, 2013)

I want to live in South Korea. :3 I'm actually Chinese, but I am more interested in Korea. And I know more Korean than I do Chinese. Go figure~~


----------



## ForestRabbit (Oct 30, 2013)

The thing is I love where I live-- North California. The area I live in is quite beautiful. The downside is just that I have to maintain getting my personal healthcare (which I hope changes in the future). If I ever my health depends on it, I'll just move to Vancouver.


----------



## patriceflanders (Oct 31, 2013)

live 50% in Paris, 50% near Brussels

quite happy


----------



## SliceAndDice (Nov 1, 2013)

I actually like living in Germany, but the weather kind of annoys me at times. Especially in Fall and Winter... So a place whre the weather is a bit more friendly would be nice. Maybe Italy or Spain. My boyfriend fell in love with Canada but I'm not sure if I would want to move that far from friends and family. :/


----------



## SweetRae (Nov 1, 2013)

I'd love either living in the French countryside, or in Seoul,  South Korea. I love the French language! I'm in my second year and: je n'attend pas! I do have a sweet spot for the Korean culture and music, so I'm left torn DX


----------



## Hamusuta (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm a homeborn person...

Like I wouldn't feel right living in another country. I'd miss England too much o3o


----------



## Prisma (Nov 1, 2013)

Florida. I crave warmth like a warmth monster


----------



## Capeka (Nov 16, 2013)

I am in love with Switzerland. I hope to visit there some day and live there permanently. There is so much to see there, not just the alps, no wonder many celebrities like Tina Turner live there.


----------



## viiviemilia (Dec 15, 2014)

I would to live in Cuba, I heard you can survive there with less than a 100 US dollars monthly, things are really cheap, if I were to earn only 2K dollars a month, I can live like a king.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 15, 2014)

I want to move to Los Angeles one day. I am at an arts high school studying voice (singing) right now and honestly I think that is what I want my career to be one day. I also enjoy acting, which I participate in extracurricularly. Right now I am living in a really nice are that I would love to stay in, but I just don't have as good of a chance to achieve my dream in South Carolina.


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 15, 2014)

I want to move back to rural NY with my grandma. c:
It was so pretty there. So many mountains and open fields.


----------



## Baumren (Dec 15, 2014)

In my AC NL village..... 

lol I'm not even joking, all I know right now is that I'm sick of big cities and grey walls, I want to live in the countryside or in a small peaceful village somewhere..... technically I'm good as of right now but I know I'm gonna have to leave sooner or later and find a job/home/life of my own....

I just wish I could stay where I am forever  not because I don't want to grow up and be a womanchild forever, I just.... I DON'T WANT TO LIVE IN A BIG BUSY CITY DAMMIT.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 15, 2014)

Probably some place in the sky where people can't bother me and I can just stare at the heavens all day. Sky Pavillion, Palutena's temple, or Laputa would be good places.


----------



## Hipster (Dec 15, 2014)

Japan, San Diego, or even Florida because my friends are there c:


----------



## Psydye (Dec 16, 2014)

I wouldn't mind Norway, I suppose...BEAUTIFUL country!!


----------



## tobi! (Dec 16, 2014)

NORWAY


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 16, 2014)

Well, since my LL is from there, Kyoto, Japan.


----------



## Tessie (Dec 16, 2014)

I really want to move to Canada, somewhere near Vancouver. But since it requires immigration applications and visas and all that crap, I guess I would move to San Francisco or somewhere in California. Or Seattle.

If I was fluent in German I would try to move to Switzerland but again, requires all this immigration processing.


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 16, 2014)

This BEAUTIFUL city right here:


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 16, 2014)

Tessie said:


> I really want to move to Canada, somewhere near Vancouver. But since it requires immigration applications and visas and all that crap, I guess I would move to San Francisco or somewhere in California. Or Seattle.
> 
> If I was fluent in German I would try to move to Switzerland but again, requires all this immigration processing.



Canada suuuuuuccckkkkksssss

Id move out of Canada and somewhere warm, preferably with a lot of island people. 
If far cry 3 existed w/o pirates. Somewhere like that ;u;


----------



## Tessie (Dec 16, 2014)

I watch this girl on Youtube and she's near the Vancouver area and wherever she lives is so nice and laid back and I love it, so thats why I wouldnt mind living there.


----------



## kaylekayle (Dec 16, 2014)

I -have- to live in a city because I never learned how to drive/sold my car for tuition/have no money for a car. I've lived in Ohio, Missouri, and Maine- and am not particularly fond of any of them. I'd only stay in Maine for my significant other (who is still in school in Maine) if the right job came along, but besides that- I've got my eye on Philadelphia! My best friend has lived there her whole life so I figure it's a natural fit. Otherwise, I'd love to live in Toronto, Montreal, or Minneapolis!

Oh and I graduate from college this week so this has been on my mind a lot lately ^.^"


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 16, 2014)

kaylekayle said:


> I -have- to live in a city because I never learned how to drive/sold my car for tuition/have no money for a car. I've lived in Ohio, Missouri, and Maine- and am not particularly fond of any of them. I'd only stay in Maine for my significant other (who is still in school in Maine) if the right job came along, but besides that- I've got my eye on Philadelphia! My best friend has lived there her whole life so I figure it's a natural fit. Otherwise, I'd love to live in Toronto, Montreal, or Minneapolis!
> 
> Oh and I graduate from college this week so this has been on my mind a lot lately ^.^"


Oh my god. Lol I drive to Minneapolis all the time! It's pretty! But I'm so tired of it. (Probably because I live by it) so I'm totally moving to Seattle.


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2014)

idk. anywhere but here


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Antarctica.


----------



## rosabelle (Dec 16, 2014)

Uh, probably London or Gold Coast B)


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Sweden


----------



## euroR (Dec 16, 2014)

Madrid spain .


----------



## Aradai (Dec 16, 2014)

i don't know, i kinda like my little New York home. its so peaceful, this neighborhood.

maybe i'd go to california or toronto canada just for the hell of it.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

Jake. said:


> idk. anywhere but here



pretty much


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 16, 2014)

LOS ANGELES 

I think I've seen like three of these threads


----------



## lazuli (Dec 16, 2014)

a big city maybe but i have crippling social anxiety
NYC or austin mayb.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 16, 2014)

computertrash said:


> a big city maybe but i have crippling social anxiety
> NYC or austin mayb.



Come to Austinnnn~~ (ﾉ?з｀)ノ


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 16, 2014)

Barcelona, Spain


----------



## lazuli (Dec 16, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Come to Austinnnn~~ (ﾉ?з｀)ノ



i already visited there like in august/september lol


actually i want to go home to ludington


----------



## Cazqui (Dec 16, 2014)

Around burbank? Since cartoon network studios is there and I wanna end up working there/ going to art school possibly.


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 16, 2014)

Where's the Seattle appreciation?!


----------



## Improv (Dec 16, 2014)

anywhere that's not in virginia


----------



## Chaotix (Dec 16, 2014)

San Francisco/Bay Area cause it's the best place to live(If u can afford it here.)


----------



## Angelmarina (Dec 16, 2014)

Japan, because it's beautiful, I really love their culture, and I miss seasons,

and Florida sucks, don't come here.


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 16, 2014)

I like where I am! Sure, it's hot and everything, but it's got nice winters compared to SOME places and the rain always makes up for its absence! (Once, our park got turned into a river. Not even kidding. THERE WERE DUCKS AND IT WAS AWESOME)

If I can't stay, I'd move to Utah. It's very pretty, a lot of my family lives there, and it's where I was born. utah babbies all da way


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 16, 2014)

I hate NC. Anyone from the US will probably understand why. I'm a history major and I specialize in WWII history so I guess I'd like to move to Poland or Germany. I'd also like to live in Japan, or Harajuku more specifically, because it is really fun there and open.


----------



## Praesilith (Dec 17, 2014)

I want to live near La Jolla, CA. It's extremely expensive though. I have contradicting feelings between wanting to live in a beach area or a mountainous area, so it sucks. I want to live in Florida during college though because I love Disney World and I haven't been to a lot of places. It's also not too far from home and the college I want to attend is infamous for what I want to major in (architecture.)


----------



## apexexpeditions (Dec 17, 2014)

I live in Seattle, WA.


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 17, 2014)

apexexpeditions said:


> I live in Seattle, WA.



Woo!!! I'm going there the 26th-5th


----------



## Collett (Jan 24, 2015)

I am currently living in Sweden, and other times of the year Kenya, but I want to migrate permanently in Mauritius or Seychelles, I believe I will be happy there.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 24, 2015)

Edinburgh or Bristol - don't really want to leave the UK


----------



## Paramore (Jan 24, 2015)

I live in California.

My dream has always been to live in Canada though.


----------



## Chibiusa (Jan 24, 2015)

Solid said:


> Hmm, I really want to move to Japan.
> 
> The houses are HUGE.



The normal houses that aren't extremely expensive aren't like how they are in anime, lol.


I don't know where I want to move one day but I know that I want to. I can't stand the eternal summer of where I live. I need somewhere with seasons and frigid winters.


----------



## loreiid (Jan 24, 2015)

I really want to live in Seattle~

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I live in Virginia. it sucks booty, dont come here)


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 24, 2015)

I'll live anywhere as long as its warmer. Ohio is boring and cold. x.x


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 24, 2015)

I plan to live in New York City with my boyfriend. I think it'll be a big enough city where there will be more job and store options. My current city is a nice place but for jobs, it stinks.


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 24, 2015)

I wanna live close to the sun


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 24, 2015)

I want to live in Boston or NYC, however NYC might be too hectic for me. 
I'm from Florida :c


----------



## Improv (Jan 24, 2015)

Spoopy Christe said:


> (I live in Virginia. it sucks booty, dont come here)



you speak the truth


----------



## sheepie (Jan 24, 2015)

although i hate all of the snowstorms we get every year, i don't think i could ever leave new york unless it was to go to italy or some place in europe. i have plans to move to NYC later on, though i've never been there.. ;w;


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 24, 2015)

I want to live down south, because I get cold super easily and I hate winter. I live in Connecticut, we just got a snowstorm. -shudder-


----------



## crystalchild (Jan 24, 2015)

i just want a small place, near the forest, where i can live peacefully with my cat.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 24, 2015)

New York or Bath (it's in the UK)


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 24, 2015)

Amsterdam, Sweden/Denmark or Prague. Still though, I don`t really want to leave The Netherlands. I do want to leave the current city I live in.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 24, 2015)

Somewhere along the east coast of the USA.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 24, 2015)

Near the ocean...!


----------



## CR33P (Jan 24, 2015)

i'm not sure yet, probably an english speaking country. i would go to some place like south korea or japan but language


----------



## Joy (Jan 24, 2015)

Somewhere warm like California or Florida


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 24, 2015)

Anywhere cold.


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 24, 2015)

A part in California that snows. I live in California, and the weather is perfect, but the only place I've seen snow is in the mountains. Maybe even Alaska, because all the wildlife. But I don't think I could get used to all the sunlight or the cold. Even Canada is a nice option, though I might freeze.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jan 24, 2015)

Praesilith said:


> I want to live near La Jolla, CA. It's extremely expensive though. I have contradicting feelings between wanting to live in a beach area or a mountainous area, so it sucks. I want to live in Florida during college though because I love Disney World and I haven't been to a lot of places. It's also not too far from home and the college I want to attend is infamous for what I want to major in (architecture.)



Hah I live there 
I wanna live in Japan


----------



## Aryxia (Jan 24, 2015)

I like where I am now (Vancouver) c: But if I had to leave, I'd pick somewhere like Portland or San Francisco.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 24, 2015)

New York City, or something.

Cali's nice to visit but living there makes me want to jump off a cliff o u o ;


----------



## Miss Vanian (Jan 24, 2015)

somewhere in the UK maybe.


----------



## Tao (Jan 24, 2015)

Somewhere in America I guess.

Preferably one of those 'small rural areas' where it's largely just forest and I can go hunting bears with only my hands to become a true man like Zangief.
I just think the more 'secluded' nature of it would be a lot more enjoyable than an area crammed with people.


Or one of the places near the ocean with popular beaches so that I can be an utter pervert and spend my days staring at girls breasts. The internet is okay for it I guess but nothing beats first person perving.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 24, 2015)

Japan somewhere.


----------



## Murray (Jan 25, 2015)

japan so i can find an anime girlfriend and have a pet pikachu


----------



## Amyy (Jan 25, 2015)

I really like melbourne, but sydney would also be nice.
but i prefer colder weather


----------



## (ciel) (Jan 25, 2015)

Permanently, I want to live in Japan. I've been learning Japanese for six years, and it's one of my majors, so I'd like to go there and get a job as an interpreter or translator or something. Really almost anything as long as I'm living there. I visited, and I didn't want to come back because it was so clean and most people were very polite, and the culture is so beautiful.

Non-permanently, I'll be looking into places to teach English as I get closer to finishing college. Japan would be the obvious choice, but I want to see more of the world. For that and my other major (Chinese) I'll have to study abroad anyway, so I was thinking about South Korea. I want to learn Korean, but it's not offered here, and it's much harder for me to learn outside of a class.


----------



## galacticity (Jan 25, 2015)

Most likely Italy or back to my hometown in Michigan. Italy is such a beautiful country with great food and gorgeous sights, I wish I could at least visit! My hometown was a bit small and plain, but it was very homey had the nicest beaches along Lake Michigan in my opinion.


----------



## Fairytale (Jan 25, 2015)

My dream is somewhere in America (living in europe now) but I think that I stay in Europe.


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 25, 2015)

Prince Edward Island. I went on a road trip through the maritime provinces a few summers ago and absolutely fell in love with PEI. It's honestly gorgeous and the people are some of the nicest I ever met. Unfortunately, my career path isn't going to necessarily lead me to PEI so I'm actually quite torn about that.


----------



## Cosmic Moonlight (Jan 25, 2015)

I want to become an English teacher who works in London, but my two biggest dreams are becoming a youtuber or create an amazing anime/manga


----------



## Togekiss (Jan 25, 2015)

Somewhere in Japan. I just love their culture!


----------



## Eldin (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm not sure! c;

I've always dreamed of moving to Spain for a few years. But I enjoy living in Canada for the most part. There are a couple provinces besides my own that I'd gladly move to.

So I guess there's a few places I'd like to live at some point.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

japan cos im a weeb

lol but i wanna go there at least one day, I'll probably just  live  in michigan forever though


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 25, 2015)

I wanna live close to the sun.


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 25, 2015)

why does everyone wanna visit japan?? I'd like to visit sweden idk


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 25, 2015)

California. Took a vacation there and loved it. Florida gets hit by too many hurricanes.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 25, 2015)

Oregon. I lived there as a kid, and it's beautiful.


----------



## Verotten (Jan 26, 2015)

Actually having a really hard time with this right now.

I'm from New Zealand and my long-term partner is from the UK. We kinda need to pick one so we can stop spending a fortune going back and forth, but they both have such massive pros and cons that we don't particularly want to settle in either. If we could just pick the best bits of both and make a new country... ;___;

We've always loved the idea of Japan, a long holiday there is pretty much the only thing on our bucket list, but living there permanently will probably never ever happen for us.
We also like/know people in Sweden, Denmark and Norway so those are in the books. And somehow easier for me to get visas for as his partner than the UK. x)


----------



## Lektic (Jan 26, 2015)

A place where it rains a lot. Sick of the weather always being the same.


----------



## MadokaPie (Jan 26, 2015)

Underwater.
I wants to be a mermaids


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Jan 26, 2015)

Somewhere with a tropical vibe in it. The Bahamas would be ideal


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 26, 2015)

maybe the UK?


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't think I could live somewhere outside of NC indefinitely... I'd like to live in texas and colorado for a time but ultimately I'd like to settle back down in North Carolina at some point in life.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 26, 2015)

Canada/Japan/Somewhere on the South coast here in England.
Nowhere that is consistently hot, though. Sweden/Norway would be pretty cool, too.


----------



## Cold~ (Jan 26, 2015)

Brighton, in England.
Because I love London, but I hate chaos and busy cities.


----------



## windfall (Jan 26, 2015)

Somewhere warm and sunny @_@

And without humidy..........


----------



## Brackets (Jan 26, 2015)

Cold~ said:


> Brighton, in England.
> Because I love London, but I hate chaos and busy cities.



brighton is SO busy in summer


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 26, 2015)

My one and only popular thread

<3


----------



## earthquake (Jan 26, 2015)

continue living in NYC obviously buy after college im moving to Japan for a year or two to fully experience the culture


----------



## CR33P (Jan 26, 2015)

lucinaa said:


> continue living in NYC obviously buy after college im moving to Japan for s year to fully experience the culture





Spoiler:  






Spoiler:  






Spoiler:  






Spoiler:  






Spoiler:


----------



## Prabha (Jan 26, 2015)

oh my god no ^^


I want to live with a cat


----------



## earthquake (Jan 26, 2015)

EVERYONE MOVE TO NYC SO I CAN FIGHT ALL OF U


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

lucinaa said:


> EVERYONE MOVE TO NYC SO I CAN FIGHT ALL OF U



You'd probably get mugged before you would have a chance to fight anyone :\\


----------



## earthquake (Jan 27, 2015)

Prabha said:


> You'd probably get mugged before you would have a chance to fight anyone :\\



ive lived here all my life if i was gonna get mugged it wouldve already happened and i live far enough uptown for it to actually happen, too...lmao

dw if u get mugged when ur here one day im here to listen to ur tale


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 27, 2015)

I want to live in Chicago.


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

lucinaa said:


> ive lived here all my life if i was gonna get mugged it wouldve already happened and i live far enough uptown for it to actually happen, too...lmao
> 
> dw if u get mugged when ur here one day im here to listen to ur tale




Dude.. It's when you least expect you're gonna get mugged.. when you get mugged. just pls don't take chocolate from strangers I believe in you ok pls


----------



## Jacklives (Jan 27, 2015)

Probably Portland or somewhere in New England honestly!


----------



## Mignon (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm personally very fond of Florida, my home state, but I don't care much for most of the people who live here. The stereotype of this being the place where old people come to die is very, very much true, lol.

If I could afford it, I'd love to nab some property and live in one of those sweet little tiny houses and decorate it to look beautiful. Property here doesn't come cheap though, so i may have to come up with a different plan. ; o;


----------



## Geneve (Jan 27, 2015)

I wanna live in a forest in a quaint little cottage.


----------



## Goop (Jan 27, 2015)

I'd actually very much like to move to Sweden.
I'm not a very large fan of America. Although it's a beautiful country and I'm blessed to have what I do here, my heart is calling to the Nordics.​


----------



## Radda (Jan 28, 2015)

I wanna live as a hermit :I


----------



## gardenprince (Feb 18, 2015)

One of the Nordic countries maybe?? or Switzerland.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Feb 18, 2015)

I want to be somewhere with no snow. I have had enough of it and hate it more than anything.  Probably California or Florida. I seem to like the Tampa area in Florida  If I go to California it would be SoCal.

Edit: I would rethink my no snow decision if an opportunity to move to Iceland came up. I love that place.


----------



## DCB (Feb 18, 2015)

in an Animal Crossing town


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 18, 2015)

Oh so many places.  Southern California.  San Francisco.  New York City.  Seattle.  Europe (anywhere!)


----------



## Leela (Feb 18, 2015)

I'd love to live in Scandinavia, but I'd have to learn the native language first. I don't want to live somewhere I can't understand the locals.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 18, 2015)

Canadaaaaa~

I visited when I was younger and it's been a dream of mine to obtain citizenship and move there ever since. I have relatives over there but they're all distant and most are the Quebec-ian type that only speak French and think English is a pox on the country or something so we don't talk - I don't even know most of their names or if half of them are alive anymore, now that I think about it - so I have no idea how I'd get a citizenship thing rolling in the first place. A very good friend of mine was like "So, sham marriage, how bout it" and I totally considered but I guess those are looked into pretty hardcore these days (which must be a weird process, like, what do they do? call your friends and family and ask about your relationship? couldn't you just get everybody in on the lie? ... I digress) so that was a no-no. Also he ended up turning out to be an alcoholic who would not accept or seek help so I think I dodged a bullet there.

Kingston (Ontario!) seems so nice in pictures. I mean if we're going solely by pictures I'd say Alberta's gorgeous and look to plunk down someplace in that province, but realistically speaking, Ontario is much closer to where I am right now (yooooo New England) and it's, uh. Not Quebec.

Despite it being a lifelong dream of mine, I'm super pessimistic about it. I don't see it happening. Partner would have to get a transfer up there and he's not doing any tradeswork or anything so I doubt he'd be approved. The guidelines were so weird last time I took a look at them... I found it really discouraging and just resolved not to think about it for the time being. But whenever anybody asks, it all resurfaces again.

I always tell everyone, if I ever move, I'm going further north - not south. Most of my immediate family moved to Tennessee following a work transfer dealie and they keep telling me to come down, that they're in the middle of house-hunting (moving up from an apartment) and will pick a two-family place or somewhere with an inlaw arrangement if I'll pack my bags and go. And I thought about it for a little bit, not gonna lie, despite my north-only policy... but it's just not that easy. Too many external factors. Also it's warmer down there which is ughhhhh nooooo no thank you. I'd like it colder if anything.


----------



## Shax (Feb 18, 2015)

I want to live somewhere where the weather is warm or at least decent year round. I don't like being too hot or too cold, just right. I'm Goldilocks, I know


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Feb 18, 2015)

Connecticut... it's prettier than this huge city but still by civilization and I want to be a writer, and they get the most pay there.


----------



## Goop (Feb 18, 2015)

Sweden.
It's where my Dad's family is, and he's long dead now. I'd like to see them.
Plus America isn't a country I feel at home in.​


----------



## Mioki (Feb 18, 2015)

Anywhere that's not flippin' cold.

But frfr, I'd love to live in a city on the beach. Probably gonna hop on the bandwagon and say California or Florida. Florida was so flat and charming when I visited...


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have changed my mind, somewhat about where I want to live when I get older. I want to move to Los Angeles for a better chance in the career field I want to be in, but I also want to leave the states. Maybe The United Kingdom (specifically England) or Canada (I'm thinking Vancouver, BC or Montreal, Quebec). I also want to live somewhere cold. I hate any weather above 75-80?F. This also puts a damper on LA.


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Feb 18, 2015)

I used to want to live in either Toronto, Michigan. or Boston. Not really liking the cold, but I still loved the areas and people who I lived next to or visited. However, after going to France, it became my first choice. I definitely would wanna live there again if I could. I loved everything about it.


----------



## Aryxia (Feb 18, 2015)

Cam said:


> I have changed my mind, somewhat about where I want to live when I get older. I want to move to Los Angeles for a better chance in the career field I want to be in, but I also want to leave the states. Maybe The United Kingdom (specifically England) or Canada (I'm thinking Vancouver, BC or Montreal, Quebec). I also want to live somewhere cold. I hate any weather above 75-80?F. This also puts a damper on LA.



Vancouver's hella expensive in terms of housing but other than that I'd totally recommend it B)


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 19, 2015)

I'll be happy just as long as I'm somewhere surrounded by wildlife, and not too many neighbours.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

I want to move ANYWHERE that's deep in the woods or beside a forest. I loooove nature... I live beside a forest right now, but my particular town has nothing to do and it's very small and just bleh. I want to not only be in a woodsy area, but I also want to live in a nice town with things to do and people to see.


----------



## Emmy (Feb 19, 2015)

Holland. With lotta sheperd canines.


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 19, 2015)

i want to live in heaven.

lol on a more serious note, i want to live in a place where it's peaceful, like i have a whole acre of land and a large house to myself XD


----------



## Franny (Feb 19, 2015)

i cant imagine myself living anywhere but where i am now, ive only been out of state once so i havent seen much. but if i had to choose, i think somewhere in france or the U.K. 
countries in europe have always fascinated me. 
or somewhere with big cities, i used to live in a huge city growing up and i absolutely loved the busy days and nights. i live somewhere secluded and tiny now, i miss it alot :c


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 19, 2015)

Unrealistically, I'd like to drop everything and move to Ireland haha. I don't know why, but I've always been captivated by Ireland. Of course it would be a hassle to immigrate there, so I probably won't do it. I do intend to visit Ireland, though! 

I would really like to live in either Prince Edward Island or Victoria. Both islands are extremely beautiful, however one (PEI) gets some pretty horrific winters (like the current one) and the other (Victoria) is super expensive to live in! My sister lives there and she was a one or two (can't remember) bedroom apartment and the rent is something crazy like eleven hundred bucks. Ouch.


----------



## matcha (Feb 19, 2015)

i'd love to live in nz, i love nature and all the scenery there is lovely. i really like living in canada but i'm kinda meh about staying here forever.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 19, 2015)

Dublin, Ireland or Melbourne, Australia.


----------



## AlyssaZara (Mar 1, 2015)

I am addicted to islands it is money that makes me not to live the life I want, am currently in South Africa, once I get the cash I will migrate to Bahamas or even Cuba if they install cheap internet.


----------



## jessbronco (Mar 1, 2015)

I would love to move to Colorado. I'm a huge fan of the state's sport teams. 
I would probably consider the Denver area or somewhere snowy in a wood cabin with 2 huskies ^_^ May happen one day, just gotta finish college first!


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 1, 2015)

New York or Los Angeles. I used to hate my city so much but I'm learning to appreciate it, I'm moving as soon as I can, still.


----------



## Miss Vanian (Mar 1, 2015)

Somewhere in Great Britain. Scotland or Wales seems nice.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 1, 2015)

Perth. Cause it's my city.

But seriously, I travelled to nz a couple times between 2007/9 and I could live there. The Routeburn track is incredible so probably somewhere in the south island, otherwise Wellington in the north. If I stayed in Australia I would move south where it is cooler around Pemberton and Dunsborough, or maybe Denmark. Not in any hurry to leave!



Spoiler: wild new zealand days


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm about to graduate and ideally would leave home soon after(can barely tolerate my relatives as is), so this is a bit relevant.
I'm considering San Antonio, from what little I've seen in recent years, it's nice and it's a few hours drive from most of the relatives.


----------



## Feloreena (Mar 1, 2015)

I'd like to stay in Scotland if I can.


----------



## Mini Mario (Mar 1, 2015)

*Somewhere where it rains a lot in the US.*


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 1, 2015)

Mini Mario said:


> *Somewhere where it rains a lot in the US.*


Going by the top 10, that'd be in either Louisiana or Florida.


----------



## Yuni (Mar 1, 2015)

Rural Japan. 

I have health problems, so the smoking zones are something I wish was implemented everywhere.

I went to Kamakura last year in April, and that was the first time I've ever breathed in air so fresh and smelled the fragrance of flowers. It was just wonderful. 

That was probably the first time in 15 years where I could just breathe in as much as I want without fear of gagging or being thrown into a coughing fit.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 1, 2015)

Watch out if you want to move to Japan or Taiwan...

It gets HOT

Anyway, I posted before but where I wanna live is Norway.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 1, 2015)

Norski said:


> Watch out if you want to move to Japan or Taiwan...
> 
> It gets HOT
> 
> Anyway, I posted before but where I wanna live is Norway.


is tht why ur username is *Nor*ski? haha..

i wanna live underwater but too bad there's no oxygen there rip


----------



## tobi! (Mar 1, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> is tht why ur username is *Nor*ski? haha..
> 
> i wanna live underwater but too bad there's no oxygen there rip



Water=H2O=Oxygen underwater

Go fulfill ur dreams!!


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 1, 2015)

i wish i could live underground.  i hate sunlight, and just wanna be like a mole and just hide underground from the world.


----------



## diogocrossing (Mar 1, 2015)

i wanna live somewhere cool like iceland or finland idk


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 1, 2015)

I've decided that I definitely don't want to live in the US..But in my old age and after I retire, I want to move somewhere like a moderately sized city, close to the ocean. That would be the best way to live out the rest of your life imo.


----------



## sheepie (Mar 1, 2015)

I want to live somewhere without snow. It's way too cold here in New York and it snows up until April almost every year (sometimes longer).
Hopefully once I'm out of college I have the guts to make the move.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 1, 2015)

Italy. For senior year I want to go there for about a week. After that go to college then sometime after college move to Italy. The history there is amazing. Not to mention their amazing food.


----------



## brutalitea (Mar 1, 2015)

Taipei or Amsterdam.


----------



## ThatLancer (Mar 2, 2015)

A place with more consistent weather so I can stop getting sick during winter and fried during summer.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 2, 2015)

San Diego. Too bad I'd never be able to afford that and the traffic is ****.


----------



## jaelajens (Mar 28, 2015)

Nobody is talking of countries like Jamaica and even Cuba, I did visit those countries a few years back and it was awesome, every day was like a holiday, and it is way cheaper to live there, I hope to visit and stay there once am done with University.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 28, 2015)

I want to move to Colorado. (The only state in America I would actually consider living in.)


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

JapanFanGirl said:
			
		

> Japan.
> Japan *is fabulous*.
> Japan.
> Japan is *kawaiaiaiaiai*.
> Japan.


She always spoke the words of wisdom.
I've always wanted to live in Japan~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

In my dreams Canada, South Africa, or Coober Pedy, Australia the underground Opal mining town, you buy a plot, they carve out your house underground and you can sell the opals they pull. It's pretty radical. 
In more reasonable terms I would probably really enjoy living in Oregon or Washington, not TOO far from home, but a way better climate and better artsy community.


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

I want to move back to New York


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 28, 2015)

I now live in the Netherlands but if I would have the possibility I would move to Norway

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tae said:


> Taipei or Amsterdam.



Please don't go to Amsterdam. The city isn't what it used to be. On videos it all looks fun and beautiful but it really isn't. Drugs gangs, daily liquidation, it's really not a fun city to live in anymore.


----------



## Pirate (Mar 28, 2015)

I'd like to live in the US. Granted, I've never even visited the US, but I just have a feeling I'd like it there. Two of my friends are keen on moving there one day and I would die without them living near me, so maybe I'd see about moving with them one day if they go ahead with it.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 28, 2015)

New York or California. Big cities and lots of people are ideal.


----------



## kayleee (Mar 28, 2015)

I live in Seattle, and I don't think I'll ever move. Pacific Northwest is best


----------



## GumCat (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm from Florida, too, and I also hated it for a while, thought it looked tacky and whatever. It wasn't til I left for school in Western Mass. that I came to really love Florida. Leaving let me realize some things, differences in how classmates and I grew up and what it was like where they were living. It's beautiful in western mass, the trees are so many different colors in fall (a nonexistent season in FL) and I experienced living in a place that snowed but you know after a while I really came to miss that "tackiness" and the palm trees that line every median. And after 4 years of snow I just wanna say snow sucks, man. I'm near Miami and it's probably my favorite big city in the US and it really has a lot of amazing things in it. I think it'd be nice to live there.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 1, 2015)

Virginia's amazing. It's by the ocean on one side an on the other there are a ton of mountains. It's absolutely beautiful compared to Indiana. Before I met my boyfriend ten years ago I never thought I'd ever feel safe leaving Indiana, but after visiting him last summer, I know that I'd be comfortable there. So much beautiful nature. And Virginia has a lot of supernatural ghosty stuff.


----------



## Gomi (Apr 2, 2015)

I want to move to the city, get an apt and maybe a roomie or a girl and settle there. Seems nice.
Not far away like NY, but maybe in Cali or Oregon.


----------



## Hai (Apr 2, 2015)

I'd like to live in London.
I'll probably go to uni in Osnabr?ck though.


----------



## Tommi (Apr 2, 2015)

I live in Liverpool but really want to move to LA ;-;


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 2, 2015)

I currently live in Maine and I want to move to somewhere thats warmer/has less snow someday since the snow is becoming more and more annoying as each year passes =_=;

I was thinking of moving to somewhere in California because the job market for graphic design/marketing is so limited here and theres very little room for opportunity and growth. It was originally my dream to move to Boston, but 9 times out of 10 they get more snow than where Im currently living


----------



## Heyden (Apr 2, 2015)

I live in Sydney, I'm fine here but I wouldn't mind living in Canada


----------



## Lualdara (Apr 2, 2015)

I live in Brazil where I'm pretty happy, I love my country. But if I had to live in a different state than my current one (S?o Paulo) I'd choose to live in Rio!


----------



## eggs (Apr 8, 2015)

i want to live in either florida, somewhere in japan (my boyfriend seems to be really into this country, so we'll at least travel there), or in italy. i prefer quieter places, but cities are fine too!


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 8, 2015)

I wanna go completely off the grid by living in a tiny house with a small farm in the middle of the freaking woods. I'd love to be able to build all this out in Oregon, but my husband is intent on us moving to Tennessee because it's closer to his relatives and near the mountains.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 8, 2015)

A place where the public transportation is better.


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 8, 2015)

Japan
south park (2 bad it's fake lmao)


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 9, 2015)

Japan or Florida


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

mmm North Carolina.
I've been there twice on vacation,
and it's just lovely..
Or maybe a colder place, but I like temperatures that go with the seasons,
that are hot in the summer, and cold in the winter..


----------



## acdude (Apr 9, 2015)

can i say i would love to move into the AC world haha its so relaxing and stress free haha


----------



## StarryACNL (Apr 9, 2015)

Somewhere in Australia or Norway,
My absolute dream would be to have an apartment in Manhattan, but what are the chances of that? Lol


----------



## soda (Apr 9, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Japan
> south park (2 bad it's fake lmao)



_(I live in Colorado and if you go to South Park it's basically nothing and a gas station.)_


----------



## oreo (Apr 9, 2015)

I know for sure I want to live in a small beach house by the ocean. 
The house will be comfortable enough for a small family and a few pets. Not exactly sure where though.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

L.A. or I guess Las Vegas. I got to vegas a lot and i like the vibe of the city and surrounding suburbs.
I live in utah rn and its stupid.
or at least salt lake city.

and soda, i only live 2 hours from colorado lolol.
like 2 hours from grand junction


----------



## Boosh (Apr 9, 2015)

Croatia <3


----------



## mayorofparadise (Apr 9, 2015)

anywhere apart from the uk ._.


----------



## r a t (Apr 9, 2015)

mayorofparadise said:


> anywhere apart from the uk ._.



basically ^
I feel your pain


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 9, 2015)

Okunoshima! Aka... Bunny Island in Japan. I love rabbits so much, and I'm going to be studying Japanese at university, so I guess it's like the perfect place for me. Realistically, though, it's just a dream. I'd like to spend a couple of years of my life out in Japan, though, maybe with some friends, just travelling and studying, but I don't know if I could stay there forever. I'm sure I could get used to it after sometime, though, after receiving a massive culture shock lol. :') But anyway... I think I'd like to stay here in England, and I quite like the area where I live now (Kent). There are some really pretty little towns near where I live, so I think it would be nice to live in a place like that.


----------



## kitanii (Apr 9, 2015)

Ideally, I'd love to live in Belgium. Realistically, I think BC would be a lovely place to live.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 9, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> Okunoshima! Aka... Bunny Island in Japan. I love rabbits so much, and I'm going to be studying Japanese at university, so I guess it's like the perfect place for me. Realistically, though, it's just a dream. I'd like to spend a couple of years of my life out in Japan, though, maybe with some friends, just travelling and studying, but I don't know if I could stay there forever. I'm sure I could get used to it after sometime, though, after receiving a massive culture shock lol. :') But anyway... I think I'd like to stay here in England, and I quite like the area where I live now (Kent). There are some really pretty little towns near where I live, so I think it would be nice to live in a place like that.



I thought I was the only one who knew about Bunny Island. I want to go so bad.


----------



## uncaballero1 (Apr 9, 2015)

South or Central America


----------



## Amichann (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm currently fine with the state I live in now (Minnesota), and couldn't imagine living anywhere else since I have so much family here. I do however want to move to a different city asap lol.

((I think a lot of people here (not everyone) have a false and inaccurate view of Japan and it's kind of sad. I'd recommend you study hard on their culture before you say things like wanting to go to Japan for the anime or whatever lol.))


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 14, 2016)

Been around the world for a two years and I can safely say I now live exactly where I wanted to live. Wouldn't trade it for the world.

Edit:


Amichann said:


> ((I think a lot of people here (not everyone) have a false and inaccurate view of Japan and it's kind of sad. I'd recommend you study hard on their culture before you say things like wanting to go to Japan for the anime or whatever lol.))



Spent two and a half months in Japan, found it's still very xenophobic and racist. If you're not Japanese you will never be seen as one of them, no matter how fluently you speak the language. It's just what it is. Beautiful country with a unique and interesting culture but I would never want to actually live there. The younger generation is far more relaxed, give it a few decades and things _might_ change.

And yeah, watching anime will not prepare you for what it's actually like.


----------



## wassop (Apr 14, 2016)

a nordic country like iceland or norway ultimately , but i'd like to live in several places at some point


----------



## riummi (Apr 14, 2016)

asia ovo but california is nice to so i'll probs stay


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 14, 2016)

I have lived in the quite parts of the city my whole life. The bathtub does maintain my mermaid needs but I hope to be able to move somewhere tropical so I can enjoy being a mermaid to the fullest!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

i want to live in a house inside of a tree, in a quiet peaceful meadow riddled with flowers :/


----------



## Bowie (Apr 14, 2016)

I'd love to live in Cumbria. I went on a kind of holiday there in July last year, and it's the most beautiful place I've been to in my life, at least so far. It's just a really great atmosphere, surrounded by nature and animals and fields. A lot of the people I met there were lovely as well.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 14, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I'd love to live in Cumbria. I went on a kind of holiday there in July last year, and it's the most beautiful place I've been to in my life, at least so far. It's just a really great atmosphere, surrounded by nature and animals and fields. A lot of the people I met there were lovely as well.



Cycled through the Lake District and Keswick was my favorite place in England (though overall I enjoyed Scotland & Ireland more). Not sure if I could deal with the hordes of tourists if I lived there haha.


----------



## Minties (Apr 14, 2016)

I already live where I want to live! 

Moved to Melbourne, Australia nearly three years ago from California and never looked back. I've never felt happier and more safe not living in the US. 

I'd like to do short few month stays in Japan and France/Germany, but that's really it.


----------



## focus (Apr 14, 2016)

omg i really wanna live in like Kuwait or Dubai bc you can't ever get bored there you feel?

and if not Dubai/Kuwait then i'd probably go to Barcelona tbh


----------



## kassie (Apr 14, 2016)

when i was younger i wanted to live in australia but i've changed my mind since then and now, if i ever do plan to move out of california, illinois would be one of the first places i'd consider.

my _ultimate_ dream place to live is the UK. i hear the weather is very rainy and gloomy which i lovelove_love_.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 14, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Cycled through the Lake District and Keswick was my favorite place in England (though overall I enjoyed Scotland & Ireland more). Not sure if I could deal with the hordes of tourists if I lived there haha.



Keswick is gorgeous! Did you get a chance to visit Pizza Panorma or The Lakes? Pizza Panorma was run by some super sweet Turkish guys, and The Lakes was a chip shop run by an old married couple. Lots of nice memories in Hope Park as well. Lady Hope's Garden was a joy to walk around. The tourists were pretty bad, though. Just as I left, the floods started and a lot of the roads are closed off now, which really sucks.


----------



## Aloha (Apr 15, 2016)

Hawaii or California.But mostly Hawaii though,its far.It's warm.The streets are lined with torches on fire at the top instead of street lamps.The 7/11's have Japanese foods like riceballs and bentos instead of hotdogs,pizzas,and such.The water there at the beach is beautiful.The air is also clear,and I have 0 allergies there.To be surrounded by nature,it's beautiful.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 15, 2016)

Aloha said:


> Hawaii or California.But mostly Hawaii though,its far.It's warm.The streets are lined with torches on fire at the top instead of street lamps.The 7/11's have Japanese foods like riceballs and bentos instead of hotdogs,pizzas,and such.The water there at the beach is beautiful.The air is also clear,and I have 0 allergies there.To be surrounded by nature,it's beautiful.



Hawaii would be the perfect place to live! Full of hot beautiful beaches and you can relax on the beach all day while eating fish n chips.


----------



## Crash (Apr 15, 2016)

im not sure exactly where id like to live yet, I just know I want to be out of NJ. I plan on traveling to lots of different places to see which id like best and would want to live in, but for now all I know is a different country is probably my ultimate goal.​


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 15, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Keswick is gorgeous! Did you get a chance to visit Pizza Panorma or The Lakes? Pizza Panorma was run by some super sweet Turkish guys, and The Lakes was a chip shop run by an old married couple. Lots of nice memories in Hope Park as well. Lady Hope's Garden was a joy to walk around. The tourists were pretty bad, though. Just as I left, the floods started and a lot of the roads are closed off now, which really sucks.



Can't say I have but I'll keep in mind for when I inevitably return someday.  Attempted to climb Scafell Peak but had left too late in the day. By the time I was halfway through the clouds were descending rapidly and I ended up getting caught in a fog bank. Without the cairns scattered about I'd probably be lost in the fog somewhere to this day.  Guess I should have taken a hint from all the people I was passing who were coming _off_ the mountain, not trying to go up it!

Did end up making a second attempt (was hunkered down in Keswick for a few days) and got some nice photos out of it!



Spoiler
























That last picture is the descent off Kirkstone Pass, with a grade of up to 20%. Probably the scariest thing I've done cycling because I needed to have my brake pads replaced and the road was wet. Was definitely not prepared for something so steep even though I had been warned it's called "The Struggle" for a reason haha.  Would love to spend more time in Cumbria in the future but I had an objective to reach (John o' Groats) so I was merely passing through. Was glad I took the scenic route even if it's not the most direct with all those climbs, never in my life imagined England had anything that looks like the Lake District. 10/10 would get lost in fog again.



kassie said:


> my _ultimate_ dream place to live is the UK. i hear the weather is very rainy and gloomy which i lovelove_love_.



Somebody from a first world country wanting to move to the UK? Unheard of.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 15, 2016)

i like sweden and i like stockholm s o honestly im fine w  staying here?


----------



## Bowie (Apr 15, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Can't say I have but I'll keep in mind for when I inevitably return someday.  Attempted to climb Scafell Peak but had left too late in the day. By the time I was halfway through the clouds were descending rapidly and I ended up getting caught in a fog bank. Without the cairns scattered about I'd probably be lost in the fog somewhere to this day.  Guess I should have taken a hint from all the people I was passing who were coming _off_ the mountain, not trying to go up it!
> 
> Did end up making a second attempt (was hunkered down in Keswick for a few days) and got some nice photos out of it!
> 
> ...



Really beautiful photos! I still remember the long car journies up and down those damn mountain roads. The herdwick sheep were a highlight, though. Such beautiful creatures, roaming free on the mountaintops. Maybe that purity is what made me love it so much, you know? It's a desolate place. I'm glad you got to experience it for yourself, even if you almost got lost there!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 15, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Meet me at the Atlantis Caf?, Hulavuta!


----------



## FleuraBelle (Apr 15, 2016)

Hmm, well I currently like where I live now. Maybe Florida or Japan besides Massachusetts.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hulavuta said:


> Hawaii would be the perfect place to live! Full of hot beautiful beaches and you can relax on the beach all day while eating fish n chips.



True! I actually would love Hawaii as well! I love tropical and peaceful places. uvu
They make me feel like I'm in a dream. Or in Destiny Islands from KH1. XD


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 15, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Meet me at the Atlantis Caf?, Hulavuta!



Hahaha thanks for showing me that! I love that song. Forever a classic! <3


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm good where I am. I'm in St. Louis County.  I'm in a safe area, very close to work, and the cost of living is really affordable.


----------



## Retroself (Apr 16, 2016)

Although I love living in the Bay Area (even with all the glitz [and expensive costs] that's developing in/around it!),

My other choices of places to live has to include Tokyo (I love the nightlife, sushi, the little alleyways with shops and restaurants, lol), Ireland (those rolling emerald green hills, ahhhhh) or Hawaii (paradiseeeeeee)!


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Apr 16, 2016)

I want to live in a town close to Boston. I really like Boston, and there are good job opportunities there for both my boyfriend and me. But I wouldn't want to actually live in a big city. I grew up in the woods. I like my quiet.


----------



## Cass123 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'd love to be able to pack up my stuff and keep on traveling with my husband until we're tired of traveling. But we're fresh out of college so there's no hope for that. So maybe Canada or Australia.


----------



## Crippen (Jun 19, 2016)

I would like to live in the Swiss Alps, I have never being there though, I just see the place on TV. I find the place to be among the best in the World, stress free life. I wonder how much houses cost around there?


----------



## Ayaya (Jun 19, 2016)

I just really want to live in a place that's balanced between nature and civilization. Maybe in a peaceful village far from the city somewhere in Europe (because my own country is not really an ideal place). Maybe when I get older haha


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 19, 2016)

I want to live in LA, Im not sure, that's tough maybe London


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

in a world where everything is free lmao


----------



## NintenZero (Jun 19, 2016)

Away from any other human being but still have Wi-Fi to play Smash Bros. and future Animal Crossing games online lol.


----------



## Irelia (Jun 19, 2016)

someplace quiet where nobody can bother me


----------



## jakeypride (Jun 19, 2016)

Seattle WA. Nowhere but, when I pass away, I want to be living in Seattle.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 19, 2016)

I changed my mind from when I posted in this thread 3 years ago... I wanna live in Hawaii and I wanna live there now


----------



## Corrie (Jun 19, 2016)

I want to live in a place that has both nature and people. I don't like big cities and as relaxing as small towns are, they can be annoying to get things.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

New Zealand


----------



## HeyImDashie (Jun 25, 2016)

buy me a ticket to Japan pwease I'llprobably never pay you back!


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 25, 2016)

not in the uk anymore lmao 

honestly though I don't mind, I don't care enough, preferably have a home though. There's no countries that I really want to live in. rural and isolated would be cool though


----------



## Llust (Jun 25, 2016)

i dont plan on moving outside of washington, i love it here. i live near seattle, so if i want to sight see, i can always go down there. california is pretty nice too, but its so expensive living there and i dont like californians in general


----------



## moonford (Jun 25, 2016)

I would love to live in the southern parts of my country or Denmark...


----------



## vel (Jun 25, 2016)

Los Angeles or Australia. I want my child to grow up in Australia, just because of the accent.. because my friend grew up there and she said Australia was a great place to grow up and some of my favorite band members are from Australia.. But if something happens, I would want to live in Los Angeles by myself. I just love the city, famous people go there a lot I want to meet themand it's my favorite place to go for vacation. I'm planning to go to college there, so.. yeah.


----------



## Freija (Jul 12, 2016)

I would like to live in Seychelles, a very nice country. It has more than 110 islands, very less population, less than a 100,000. Their tourism industry is also very good opportunity to invest in.


----------



## Tensu (Jul 12, 2016)

In one of those tiny houses so I can live wherever I want xD


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 12, 2016)

By the beach or NY city or an upscale part of Phoenix is just fine.


----------



## Miii (Jul 12, 2016)

Ehh, I'm pretty content living in Texas. Though I plan to travel a lot, especially later in life.


----------



## wassop (Jul 12, 2016)

if it were up to me i'd travel my entire life


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 12, 2016)

I would love living someplace hot, near a beach. I went to florida when I was younger and loved it, so maybe america.
England isn't the best for hot weather.


----------



## Irelia (Jul 12, 2016)

I really don't have a preference once I'm older, but if I had to pick, I'd say California!
but I'll probably just end up living somewhere based on my job


----------



## Aniko (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm fine where I live, just want all my neighbors to move elsewhere 

Well, it would be great to have the ocean nearby too


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 12, 2016)

The truth is, I honestly don't know.
I hate living in Mississippi so much. I've been getting a lot of letters in the mail as well as emails from the University of Denver and they want me there but my mom doesn't want me to go to college outside the South, even though there are few places in the South that really interest me.
Back in 2010 my dream became to move to Japan once I was old enough but I've realized that's unrealistic, especially because my dad told me that all my dreams are unrealistic and need to be given up on. I've realized I'm fine staying in the United States, as long as it's somewhere exciting and not dull Mississippi.


----------



## Bluberry (Jul 13, 2016)

There are lots of places I'd live to live including the Philippines- as my mother is Pinay- for a while. I've gone before, lived in the slums where my mother lived, and I want to help as many people as possible. Start an orphanage, soup kitchen, or homeless shelter to help people improve their lives. Then I might move to Japan and South Korea for a while. I've always wanted to get out of Texas and see the world, but I don't think that's even going to happen until I finish college. Mid to late 20s, perhaps. There are too many things to do in such a short life time.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 14, 2016)

I've always really liked it in Michigan. It's really pretty and it would be cool to easily travel to Canada for a visit. I love the north tbh


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 14, 2016)

in a city or just outside a big city in the suburbs. im fine w living in sweden lol. i dont really have any specific places where i would like to live tbh


----------



## treetops (Jul 14, 2016)

I wouldn't mind living in Canada or the UK. Or really, I wouldn't mind even visiting any country besides Australia for just one day. I've never been overseas before.


----------



## Eleonora (Aug 31, 2016)

Guys, you will never go wrong with the islands like Hawaii, Cuba, the Caribbean, etc. That is where I would like to spend the rest of my life.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 31, 2016)

Assuming we can speak the native language fluently, I'd like to live in Japan for a while or maybe France, I don't know.


----------



## xara (Aug 31, 2016)

i've never really thought about it.

canada is great and i should love living here; its safe, we get free health care, i should love it here. but i've lived in the same city all my life, and i want to see something new. i need to see something new. i wouldn't mind living somewhere different in canada, but a part of me has always wanted to live in los angeles or florida. or maybe even sweden or new zealand.

i honestly just want something new.


----------



## N a t (Aug 31, 2016)

Honestly, My top choice is probably Maine or Salem. I love Salem, but it gets super crowded around the fall, cuz it's a Halloween hotspot. I like the Halloween festivities there, but traffic is insanity. Which is why my other choice is Maine, cuz the driving distance to Salem is doable, and I LOVE northern states/counties and the like. I just gotta be closer to Salem lol


----------



## Aleigh (Aug 31, 2016)

I'd really love to live in the Galapagos Islands. I want to live there so badly. However, I don't think people are even allowed to live there, or you have to have special privileges or something. If not, I would love to live in Germany or Italy, but knowing I want to be an actress, I think it's best I stay in the United States. Maybe the UK, but you never know. There are a lot of cool places I'd love to live, even if it's just for a short time. But the Galapagos Islands is always my number one.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 1, 2016)

I would love to go and live in Iceland. It is such a beautiful country and the people, from my experience, are wonderful. 
Switzerland would be my second choice


----------



## Diancie (Sep 1, 2016)

If I could live anywhere I want despite the expenses? It would either be London, UK or somewhere in California.


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 1, 2016)

Uhh well....where I am now xD 

Maybe in the future I'll go for a long "holiday" to America, Japan or Korea, as those are the cultures I'm most interested in at the moment.

I already went to both America and Japan this summer (ikr like wat, I'm not even rich lmaoo) and they're great, so next on my list is Korea...hope that's cool too


----------



## hamster (Sep 3, 2016)

switzerland.


----------



## reririx (Sep 3, 2016)

I love living here in Canada but if I have to choose another place then South Korea, New Zealand, or Japan.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 3, 2016)

i dont really. I like the british accent, weather (i dont like it when its hot), people, pretty much everything.


----------



## Javocado (Sep 3, 2016)

I would love to live in Seattle or San Francisco!


----------



## Araie (Sep 3, 2016)

Where I live now is okay, but I would definitely prefer to live somewhere in Canada.


----------



## Faeynia (Sep 3, 2016)

I would go to Sweden, Scotland, Ireland or Canada. My county isn't that great &#55357;&#56900;


----------



## Squidward (Sep 3, 2016)

I'd like to live in Iceland.


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 18, 2016)

I want to live right where the country side and the big city meet, like a forest-y area outside of a big city. Doesn't have to be a specific big city, I just want the calmness of nature plus the excitement of a big city.
Might be hard to find but it's my dream!


----------



## Antonio (Sep 18, 2016)

Somewhere else...


----------



## Bwazey (Sep 18, 2016)

Nashville, Tennessee.

I live a few cities away from it and there's so many more places to explore. Plus it's relatively easy to get a job there.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 19, 2016)

u kno wat

a coffin
bureied
ye


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 19, 2016)

In the UK, it would be Wales. Have great memories of going on holiday there when I was a kid, had an amazing summer with my cousins. Since then I've gone back several times just for a day trip or stayed over a couple of days. Have never had any yearning to go to places with hot weather, I much prefer the cooler weather. Plus I used to love going for a walk in the countryside over there. The mountains are just beautiful, although driving around with the cliffs edge right next to you is a bit nerve racking...

For a different country, if I ever got the opportunity I would love to go to Iceland. A small country with a small population but it's just beautiful. I've been there only once, on a school trip of all things, for 5 days. Could have just stayed there
Certain parts of Australia really appeal to me as well, but the heat over there and the insects means that probably would never be realistic. My step grandmother has a fighter who moved over there and she loves it, so I may be able to go over and stay with them for a holiday at some point, see what it's like


----------



## Kurashiki (Sep 19, 2016)

i love canada but i wish it wasn't so cold lmao, maybe british columbia since it's warmer over there (but expensive yikes)


----------



## NiamhOisin (Aug 29, 2017)

My ideal place to live in a place where there are no traffic jams, small population, breach front, etc. something like that, so I guess Islands, Hawaii, Seychelles, Virgin Islands would be the perfect place.


----------



## wizard (Aug 29, 2017)

NiamhOisin said:


> My ideal place to live in a place where there are no traffic jams, small population, breach front, etc. something like that, so I guess Islands, Hawaii, Seychelles, Virgin Islands would be the perfect place.



Hawaii has traffic jams, but it's mostly in and around Honolulu.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want to live in New Zealand, it's close to Australia and the Polynesian islands (it's in Polynesia itself), it has a perfect climate (for me), it's an island country, the seasons change (I love fall), and it's beautiful.


----------



## Greys0n (Aug 29, 2017)

I want to live In Japan, but somewhere near the mountain


----------



## rbell2915 (Aug 29, 2017)

I live on Oahu right now, which is paradise. I'll be leaving in two years though. After that I'm planning on living in Florida.


----------



## Kiku (Aug 29, 2017)

I want to live in South Korea


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 29, 2017)

Somewhere quiet (not TOO quiet), where there is a city nearby in case I need anything, but not being stuck in the middle of it. Somewhere were cost of living isn't so high (Florida isn't a place to come up, it's a place to settle when you already have money...), and peaceful enough to raise a child or two.


----------



## Apriiil (Aug 29, 2017)

Where would I want to live? That is a really good question that comes with even more questions. I think it depends on where I am in life, if I have kids, if I have a good job. Where am I? Am I looking into this too deeply?

If I were to have a family, I'd like to possibly stay in the United States, possibly mid-state New York. I don't know why exactly, just seems like a nice place to raise a family. Somewhere open to same-sex couples as I am gay and would be married to a woman. I need people around me who will accept my children and my whole family. It's a big deal.

If it were just me and my wife, I'd love to actually not be locked down. I would want to be traveling constantly. So, not a permanent address, but quite possibly an RV! How exciting would that be.... Maybe a movable tiny home. 

A girl can dream


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 29, 2017)

Aloha said:


> Hawaii or California.But mostly Hawaii though,its far.It's warm.The streets are lined with torches on fire at the top instead of street lamps.The 7/11's have Japanese foods like riceballs and bentos instead of hotdogs,pizzas,and such.The water there at the beach is beautiful.The air is also clear,and I have 0 allergies there.To be surrounded by nature,it's beautiful.



There are street lamps in Hawaii.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Definitely not where I live now. Probably Canada, UK or some place in the US with a colder climate. My mom said I'm eligible for a Japanese citizenship until I turn 21, but I don't think I'll be able to get one by then (in 2 years). Plus, I don't think Japan is a place I want to live in, at all.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 29, 2017)

Canada and get citizenship there because then i won't have to worry about Trumpy anymore


----------



## 5cm/s (Aug 29, 2017)

in america, i like washington dc (but! it's so expensive!! ;;; its bc that's where all our rich white male senators live ;;; ) and san francisco! abroad, i'd love to try australia or japan! i've never been to australia, but i would love to try it out, and i've lived for a little bit in japan with my family there, and i love the overall vibe and uniformity and cleanliness


----------



## Foreversacredx (Sep 8, 2017)

Berlin!!


----------



## Strawberryllama (Sep 9, 2017)

Somewhere warm. I'm tired of freezing every winter because of lake effect snow.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 20, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Washington state. I feel like I'd like it there.



Still Washington state. But I am enjoying Maryland.

Oregon or Colorado could work for me too.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 20, 2017)

Not the tropics cause I hate the heat. Maybe somewhere like where I am now but more North to escape the heat that still hits the Midwest of America


----------



## Ackee (Sep 20, 2017)

somewhere where there's not a lot of people. maybe up in the mountains.


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 21, 2017)

realistically, probably california. for the nice weather and still on the west coast c: if i had better resources, probably japan. somewhere outside of tokyo so it's not too expensive.


----------



## Weiland (Sep 21, 2017)

Goddamn this thread is old ...

Probably in a small town somewhere. Somewhere in Canada.


----------



## sej (Sep 21, 2017)

Sweden!


----------

